# Ideas? - Instead of b'day cake



## shengchieh (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi!

My niece is having a bday party this Sat - so I'm sure there will be enough
goodies (including sweets) around.  Thus, I'm ruling out getting even another 
bday cake that my immediate family (not part of the party) can celebrate with
for her bday.

What other items would be a good substituate for a bday cake - preferably
something relatively healthly (doesn't have to be super healthy - just something
not loaded with sweet, fat, and/or calories)?  And something I can buy - I use
wheelchair, so I don't want to cook/bake.

Thank for your suggestions.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 18, 2008)

My boyfriend celebrates his birthday in July, too...One year I made him a peach pie instead of a cake.  Why not get some fruit tarts?


----------



## letscook (Jul 18, 2008)

how about a make your own sundae bar
2-3 flavors of ice cream
whip cream in cans, sprinkles, 2-3 different toppings ( hot fudge, strawberry, carmel), bannanas, pinneapple bluberrys chopped nuts. and of course the cherries. 

ahead of time you could scoop out scoops of ice cream put them on a baking sheet and then put them in the freezer again, so you don't have to scoop out later, just put alll the scoops in a bowl when it is time. for them to make their own. 
Hint , put the bowl in the freezer before putting the scoops in it and if you have a larger bowl set the ice cream bowl in that one with ice. i did this years ago when daughter was lil and it was a big hit. she was about 12 then. now 28

Use your imagination for toppings even mini choc chips or peanut butter chips, 
M &m's or gummy bears or cut up snickers bars. what ever. they will love it. 

go to a party store or resturant supply purchase the disposable sundae cups


----------



## QSis (Jul 18, 2008)

I like strawberry shortcake on my birthday. For BREAKFAST! 

Lee


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 18, 2008)

we hve had birthday pie before - fabulous!  and we have had make your own pizzas.  also a big hit !


----------



## Katie H (Jul 18, 2008)

Another vote for pie.  Our youngest son never wanted birthday cake.  Always asked for pie.  And he got it.  Still has birthday pie and he'll be 34 this year.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 18, 2008)

If you want to buy something and have access to a Costco or Sam's that would be a good place to pick up a packet of cheesecake bites.  Costco also has an assorted cream pastry packet available in it's frozen section. 

The other thing that would be very fun and very nice to do is to do a dessert fondue.  

All you need to do is buy a couple of packets of semi sweet chocolate chips, a cup of heavy cream in a crockpot and let it all melt.  If you don't have a crockpot use a steel bowl and melt the chocolate over a pot of boiling water. 

Use apple slices, banana chunks, ready made store bought pound cake chunks, whole strawberries and small peices of rice krispies as dippers (don't forget to buy wodden skewers that you can use to dip, long toothpicks work as well)


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2008)

Since you want to go more on the healthy side, how about some beautiful cut up fresh fruit? It's sweet and healthy all at once 

If not that, I love MostlyWater's idea of "build your own pizzas"!


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 18, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Another vote for pie. Our youngest son never wanted birthday cake. Always asked for pie. And he got it. Still has birthday pie and he'll be 34 this year.


 
WAIT WAIT WAIT!! Is that LEGAL?  Dang it............all these years  I couldve had pie..........i dont even like cake. Except for Angels Food cake or Chiffon. No more though! This year its my faaaaaaaaav........Cranberry-Apple pie with a scoop of French Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2008)

how about a trifle? use store bought pound cake , pudding, and fresh fruit.

whatever you like, strawberries, peaches etc. looks pretty and not to sweet. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 18, 2008)

grilled pineapple slices with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## miniman (Jul 18, 2008)

I go along with yakuta - a fondue - you can make it appear healthy by just having fruit to dip. My youngest ate more fruit in one meal like this than he had in the week before (possibly two weeks).


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the pizza and pineapple ideas.
I was thinking of 1/2 of one of those cute little water-
melons. Slice a wedge off the botton end so it sits flat.
Decorate the top flat part with 1/2 balls of melon, mango for a clown shirt & sleeves, use 1/2 pineapple slices for smiles, blueberries for eyes, 1/2s of strawberries for red hair, and whipped cream for a ruffley clown collar.
Put candles in the center of eyes. After they are blown out, remove, and use an icecream scoop to serve.
​


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2008)

*Instead of a Birthday Cake*

The melon/fruit decorated like a clown.  YES.

Or have frozen yogurt bar  instead of ice cream bar...  With all fresh fruit to add.

You can place a stick in a banana and freeze.  Then you can make a face
with raisins.on the frozen banana.  

Got with Fruit and more fruit.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 18, 2008)

ice cream cake..cheesecake........


----------



## Constance (Jul 18, 2008)

QSis said:


> I like strawberry shortcake on my birthday. For BREAKFAST!
> 
> Lee



My dad always asked for strawberry shortcake on his birthday too. 

I fixed ice cream treats for my grandson's birthday one year, since he'd already had a cake at his kid party, and he still remembers how good they were. I used a good vanilla ice cream, chopped baby Reese cups, hot fudge syrup, Cool Whip and maraschino cherries.


----------



## shengchieh (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions - I'll consider them again next year.  I decide to just get two giant
mangos (on sale anyway) - she happens to love mango - the store I went to (last minute) didn't
have much choices (and no time to make stuffs).

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck, shengchieh.
I'm sure the kids will have a good time.
​


----------



## paperwhite (Aug 14, 2008)

*pavlova*

pavlova always gets my vote.
I buy the shell from the supermarket and then top with whipped cream and sliced fruit..super easy.

otherwise, you could do fresh fruit skewers, or just bananas on sskewers, frozen, dipped in cocolate, and arranged like a bouquet

or a gelati frozen cake.  martha did a great one which she built up layers of gelati in a bowl, green first, packed evenly an inch thick up the sides of the round bowl. then white and then filled with pink.  The bowl is inverted and when cut, it looks like a watermelon.


----------

